# Good Halloween Songs/Sound Effects for a Haunted House



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Where to begin, there are so many but sounds like you have a great start with Midnight Syndicate, Buzzworks, & Nox Arcana. Virgil & Rusty knife have some great offerings as well - http://www.hauntaudio.com/index.html. I've started mixing in some constant bacground noises like evil whispers and evil wind (both from poison props - http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8&zenid=il0vdrdfkst1b7f8tbpl6kjv50) Can't go wrong with classics like Tubular Bells and Toccata & Fugue in D minor, there's a lot of great horror movie themes as well that work great as hauntg audio.


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

I do both a yard display at my home as well as a walk through haunt for charity. For years I have been searching for this particular group that did a particular soundscape I fell in love with when visiting a professional haunt in Rochester, NY (www.nightmaremanor.com). After getting a hold of the owner, he told me that the group I was looking for was Terror Syndicate. Their stuff is really high quality that is just pure creepy scary, music. It's not "songs" as midnight syndicate does - but rather soundscapes that get under your skin. I love midnight syndicate but this is the first serious alternative I have seen and loved just the same. Check out some samples of their stuff here - http://terrorsyndicate.com/products_soundscapes.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

One great place to get a pretty comprehensive (albeit not complete) list of Halloween Recordings is to check out *Scar Stuff Blog*.


----------



## gar19rett (Nov 18, 2009)

The original Halloween theme by John Carpenter?


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Josh! That Terror Syndicate stuff is fantastic! Thanks for the share!


----------



## avisto (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey there, I just found some new stuff on iTunes on pre-order so you can't really get the whole vibe of the album, but from some of the samples I heard this might be a good investment. http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/50-haunted-house-thrillers/id560534852


----------



## Matthew Zeller (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey, I see you're in Yuba City. Any chance you know the Zeller family -Bill, Gennis, Genanne, and Caitlyn?
They're my Uncle, Aunt, and cousins.

I wrote this song about Halloween, I just finished it, and you can hear it @:

http://vibedeck.com/thethirteentricksofhalloween/the-thirteen-tricks-of-halloween

Happy Halloween,
Matthew Zeller


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

TS is the way to go


----------

